# Added Slide Out Bed Insulation



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Well we picked up the rig this weekend!! First thing I did was head over to Home Depot and picked up 1/2" R3.0 foam board. Its what a lot of home builders are using on the outside of houses in between sheets of plywood. The bed is 6'x5' so I just got a single 4'x8' sheet and cut it accordingly.

We also got an oscillating ceramic heater with 2 burners.

The temperature dropped down to around 27 degrees and with just the ceramic heater and the insulation under the bed we where warm as can be.

I really like the ceramic heater since the unit itself does not get hot.

There does seem to be a draft around the couch and dining area. I think I am going to get more of the foamboard and use around those compartments.

Has anyone attempted changing out the lights with LED lights? I think that is going to be my next project. Since LED's last so much longer and use very little power I think changing them out would really save on battery usage.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

fishingmarlin said:


> Well we picked up the rig this weekend!!Â First thing I did was head over to Home Depot and picked up 1/2" R3.0 foam board.Â Its what a lot of home builders are using on the outside of houses in between sheets of plywood.Â The bed is 6'x5'Â so I just got a single 4'x8' sheet and cut it accordingly.
> 
> We also got an oscillating ceramic heater with 2 burners.Â
> 
> ...


I think you would need some sort of converter...unless you get 12 volt LED lights. All the interior lights are on the 12 volt system.

Steve

Forgot to say "congrats" on the trailer....rig looks good!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Fishingmarlin,

Sounds like you will be busy this winter!








Nothing like a list of Outback mods to make that first trip of the season come like it is tomorrow!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new trailer, you picked a cold one for the maiden voyage.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Watch the outside storage compartment door. the couch is directly above the compartment and you will get a serious draft up through there.

Don't bother with the LED lights, they are not bright enough for anything but a night light. I put them throughout the trailer and the only ones still in place are over the two front bunks. The rest were all swabbed back to halogens.
Two good six volt batteries and you'll have no problems there.


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I had them put on 2 6volt batteries instead of the single 12v so we are in good shape.

As for the cold its my favorite time of year to camp. No bugs and with the TT we can just enjoy getting away from everything and relax.

As for mods I should be adding a lot since I love coming up with new and improved ideas.

Oh yeh the dealer said that while towing my truck will charge the batteries is this true?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

fishingmarlin said:


> Oh yeh the dealer said that while towing my truck will charge the batteries is this true?
> [snapback]66654[/snapback]​


Your truck looks like a 96-98 or around there.
From the factory, they will not charge. All the wiring is in place if you have the tow package. There is a wire under the hood that needs to be connected and there is a fuse that needs to be installed under the hood as well.
This may or may not already be done. There are a couple of different ways to check it out depending on if you have a good volt meter or not. Let me know and i can guide you through it.
And watch the water level in those 6 volt batteries. The converter in my Outback likes to try to boil it off. I have to add some about every three months.


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I asked the guy who was installing the brake controller if the wires where already there. He said it had 2 wires that where in place and he was able to tap into the existing wiring in the back for the rest. I do have a really good voltmeter and the wiring diagram for the plug from the trailer manual. It looks like the black wire is the one for charging. I would assume that I need to see if that wire is actually hooked up. Then I am assuming I need to measure the voltage on that plug.

I will definitely keep an eye on the water levels and put in distilled water as needed. Especially during the winter months while on trickle charge. The good thing is I will be getting mine out all through this winter so it won't sit for long periods without being used.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

fishingmarlin said:


> I asked the guy who was installing the brake controller if the wires where already there. He said it had 2 wires that where in place and he was able to tap into the existing wiring in the back for the rest. I do have a really good voltmeter and the wiring diagram for the plug from the trailer manual. It looks like the black wire is the one for charging. I would assume that I need to see if that wire is actually hooked up. Then I am assuming I need to measure the voltage on that plug.
> 
> I will definitely keep an eye on the water levels and put in distilled water as needed. Especially during the winter months while on trickle charge. The good thing is I will be getting mine out all through this winter so it won't sit for long periods without being used.
> [snapback]66662[/snapback]​


Lemme know if you run into any problems.
Take a look in the fuse panel under the hood. On the drivers side fender well.
There should be two 30 amp fuses in there marked "Stud 1" and "Stud 2"
These are two threaded studs at the rear of the fuse panel. One of them is used for the trailer charging circuit and one of them is for the trailer brake controller.
The one for the charging circuit should have a red wire that feeds all the way back to the trailer connector. Just check for voltage at the trailer connector and you should be all set. Alot of these trucks shipped without the wires connected to the studs in the panel and without the fuses installed. If you have no voltage at the trailer connecter, that fuse panel is the place to check.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

fishingmarlin,

Great lookingTV/TT there! sunny Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

We use a heated mattress pad on the slide out bed, but still found it chilly against the exterior walls. Any hints there?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Papatractor said:


> We use a heated mattress pad on the slide out bed, but still found it chilly against the exterior walls. Any hints there?
> [snapback]66691[/snapback]​


I find it works really well just to snuggle up with my DW. Keeps us both warm!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

we bought and TRIED to use a heated mattress pad on our trip to the ocean last week. No worky! Plugged it in and the light on the controller just blinked at us with no heat. Plugged it into all of the outlets in the TT with the same results. Took it out and plugged it directly into the generator and it worked fine. I called the manufacturer (Sunbeam) and they said they do not manufacture one for an RV so we returned it to the store.
I suspect their is something in the controller that does not like the converter system in the TT. Just a guess.

Scott


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I replaced most of the 921 overhead bulbs with a lower wattage bulb (7 watt rings a bell), and now they aren't so darn bright and hot. walmart, 2 for around $0.89 I think.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea...the bugs are dead here too. It was -10 F. this morning...that'll do it.


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Papatractor said:


> We use a heated mattress pad on the slide out bed, but still found it chilly against the exterior walls. Any hints there?
> [snapback]66691[/snapback]​


If I got close to the sides I could feel cool air as well. If you wanted to you could get that foam board like what I used. Cut it to fit the sides then get some material that matches the decor of the trailer.(Fabric from Walmart or Fabric store) I would wrap the foam and on the back side use some spray adhesive to attach the fabric. Then use some velcro to hold it in place. This way you can remove it during the warmer months. Will have to look closer at the slideout and see how the windows might be a problem. I would possibly even make ones to put in the windows.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Put the DW on the side facing the outside, this way you stay nice and warm. The added bonus on those real chilly nights she will snuggle to stay warm.









We just put an extra blanket on the wall side.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree with Thor









Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

fishingmarlin said:


> Papatractor said:
> 
> 
> > We use a heated mattress pad on the slide out bed, but still found it chilly against the exterior walls. Any hints there?
> ...


This sounds like a good idea...I would even say to just cover the windows.(one whole piece of foam) If it is going to be that cold then loosing a little light from the queen slide windows might be worth the warmth









MaeJae


----------

